
Tim O’Reilly’s Key to Creating the Next Big Thing  - adrianhoward
http://www.wired.com/business/2012/12/mf-tim-oreilly-qa/all/
======
pvdm
"There are way too many people in Silicon Valley who have a lottery mentality,
and way too many people who won the lottery who shouldn’t have. I hope that
they take their good fortune and use it for good".

I can't agree with this more.

------
treskot
Literally speaking, the problem with Tim O’Reilly’s 'Key' is that someone
might've changed the 'lock'

